# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Ribbon Plate

## Metung

My house plans show a second top plate on both floors. I believe this is called a ribbon plate. Is this correct and if so, what is its purpose? Thanks.

----------


## silentC

The ribbon plate is required if your trusses will not sit directly over a stud. It's just to make the carpenter's life easier so that he doesn't have to worry about lining things up. which sometimes is not possible depending on the roof design and what's underneath.

----------


## Tools

Metung,what is your ground floor ceiling/first floor floor made of?Are you using posi struts or similar? 
Tools

----------


## Metung

Sorry for the delay responding, the project has finally started and I was down "supervising" the excavation for the slab.
The first floor is 240mm deep HYBEAM with 35x70mm ceiling battens at 450mm crs.

----------

